

How HFT caused the Facebook IPO opening delay - nlz1
http://www.nanex.net/aqck/3099.html

======
gergles
Hey man, HFT provides a valuable service as a market-maker and enhances
liquidity and blah blah blah HFT is perfect and anyone who disagrees just
doesn't understand these complicated systems blah blah blah computers selling
stocks to other computers is somehow a valuable service.

There, I just summarized the entire spate of pro-HFT propaganda that's about
to come pouring in to this thread.

